# Moultrie Georga Car Show THIS WEEK - Nov 16-19



## JOEL (Nov 14, 2017)

Moultrie Car Show is one of the biggest events in the southeast. The swap meet fills an abandoned airfield and vendors bring a little of everything. I'll be in my usual spot by the propane bldg with some nice bikes.


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 15, 2017)

I look forward to this swap meet twice a year. Oh yeah, like Joel wrote, it's big alright, it seems like you walk for miles. I'll see you there Joel. My good buddy Dave is going on Friday and Fat Boys Customs will be there selling also, I'll stop by and see you guys also!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 15, 2017)

http://www.moultrieswapmeet.com/


----------



## JOEL (Nov 15, 2017)

Come early. I will be bringing some nice bikes!


----------



## WINDY YORK (Nov 19, 2017)

Joel good to see you and Kevin at the moultrie show.Hope both of you made safe travels back home.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2017)

Any pics? Any good finds? V/r Shawn


----------



## WINDY YORK (Nov 20, 2017)

Good see sprockets as well and his wife.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2017)

There was a good showing of bike people this time. Sorry I didn't take any pix. I heard that an original Phantom with dual drums showed up and was quickly scooped for $425. Many of the bikes I brought found new homes and I came home with a nice 1890s bike.


----------

